# French student looking for expats' accounts :-)



## Elsaxpat

Hi everyone,

I am a graduate student at Sciences Po Toulouse and I am currently writing my master thesis. I chose to talk about expatriates who decide to leave their firm after they return home. I want to understand their motivations, and how their firms could have prevent them to resign.

For that purpose, I created an online quiz. You can see it by visiting this URL: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1wUQmDDVjfWBQ9NfGE6WUwP5L6q0PzCB4-dCYfpyoy3c/viewform?usp=send_form

If you resigned after working abroad, please fill in my questionnaire.
For the time being, this quiz is in French, but if some of you would be likely to answer to an English-version of the quiz, feel free to comment on my post and i will translate the quiz! 

Thank you in advance for your help!
Best regards,
Elsa


----------



## paulusph

If you need some useful references you can contact me.


----------

